# varjo



## TWG

I know it means shade...

But is it shade like a lamp, or shade like the darkness from the blocking of the sun?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Etcetera

Hi TWG,

I've met the word only in the second meaning ("shade like the darkness from the blocking of the sun") so far.


----------



## DrWatson

Etcetera is quite right. *Varjo* means just the shadow or shade from blocking the sun or other luminous source. A lampshade would be *lampunvarjostin* or just *varjostin*.

Sometimes *varjo* can, however, refer to an umbrella or a sunshade, but then it's usually accompanied by another word (*sateenvarjo* = umbrella, *päivänvarjo* = sunshade)


----------



## TWG

Awesome relies. Thank you so much.


----------

